# Gill Bitten Off?



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

i woke uptoday and seen my p with half his gill bitten off can he recover from this?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you have any photos? Can recover in certain cases but it's a hard recovery and easily can go from bad from to worse.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

yes i will take one now brb in 10 min


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

resizing pics


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

i ve been treating them for being sick. with polyguard. temp is at 85. i think that the temp is making them verry agresive. anyways this sucks .


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Drop to 82/salt the tank/ Melafix & Primafix if you believe in it.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

do you think that it could of came off because he was flashing?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Should be able to recover from that IMHO.


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Drop to 82/salt the tank/ Melafix & Primafix if you believe in it.


ok. do you think it will heal or he will be fine? i guess i will head out as soon as the wife gets home to get some stuff for them. thanks for your time today buddy


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No way that's internal aggression in my eyes. My one elong flashed like crazy for a week once and never damaged gills like that.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

I agree with RnR completely. I''m not sure about the injury due to flashing. I guess it could happen if you have sharp objects in your tank. Looks like someone took a chunk. It will grow back. Nice Red on those reds by the way


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

ksls said:


> I agree with RnR completely. I''m not sure about the injury due to flashing. I guess it could happen if you have sharp objects in your tank. Looks like someone took a chunk. It will grow back. Nice Red on those reds by the way


thanks aot guys . i love this site. so much help and a wealth of info. i owe alot of my sucess to keeping them nice happy and healthy to this site . thanks for all the chime in's and comments


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's what I be here for brother and my pleasure!


----------



## charlie11 (Mar 6, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> That's what I be here for brother and my pleasure!


nice emo. lolz .

fish still has the wound its looking good so far . will update


----------

